# Ithma - Kidded! :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I thought I'd start a post for Ithma. She was NOT supposed to be bred, but my husband without even consulting with me helped the deed be done <buck couldn't reach her, so he had to have help!>.
She just kidded in early Oct, and was supposed to get a break. She's getting one after this.

I have actually been a bit worried with this one, because we gave her Quest Plus, in high amounts 2x during early pregnancy. Just praying her kid is fine. 
I'm thinking she has twins, but so far our buck has thrown 2 singles and 1 set of twins. Ithma has ALWAYS had twins, so we'll see.

So far all is well, she is laying around a lot more, and udder is filling out. She typically goes over due by 5-7 days, but my husband seems to think she'll go on time this time around.

No pics, but I'll get some as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Now twins would be a perfect Mothers Day gift now wouldn't it?

I hope she goes on time and with healthy babies!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

I hope she is 5 days late because that would mean birthday babies for me LOL. Good luck with her and I would give her a break as well.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

good luck and happy kidding!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Another Ithma Kidding thread already? ;-)
I remember the last one. I watched/followed it. It got really really long.
She sure didnt get much rest.
I hope she kids easy for you!

Just as a reminder-
Bucks don't throw singles or twins-that is the doe.
If a doe "flushes" more eggs in then she has a higher chance of multiples.
That is why time off is good to make sure they are in good health and at time of breeding they should have more eggs for ovulation. Same as with humans and any other animal, Male gives gender and female gives how many.
Just science( I am a science fan) ;-)
Liz knows and can correct me if I'm wrong.

RPC- I don't think she needs another late goat.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Of course she needs another late one as long as it is the 17th of May. Oh my poor Ithma, I love that doe she is really funny with her 1 horn but an awesome momma. I really liked her last 2 boys and can't wait to see her big bang kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Thanks  She's really a good mama, but is definitely getting a break after this. I was so upset when she got bred. My husband is used to horses, they are bred back almost as soon as they foal....but then they have a gestational period of 11 months.

I didn't think I had any pics, but here is one from the 17th, I actually planned to post it with a question about her coat, but don't think I ever did, so I guess I'll post it now!

We treated everyone for lice when we found out our buck had some, this was back at the beginning of Feb.
She had been itching the spot on her lower belly until it was bald. She had really bad dry skin, but just on this side, her other side was and still is just fine. Then she started scratching a line down behind her shoulders.
That is dark hair growing in. Her tail is fine - no fishtail, so I am not sure if this still could be a copper issue? She does have sensitive skin, so it could have been a combination of lice and permectrin II making her itchy. But only on this side? Weird!
She's the only one. Her skin looks good, we just treated everyone on Thurs so I've been watching and hoping she doesn't get dry skin again.

It's just really been a weird and rough year with the goats :scratch:

Otherwise, she's been just fine, acting like her normal pregnant self.
She did get more of a winter coat this year and hasn't really started shedding much of it out yet. 









Same day, other side 









Seeing what my daughter is doing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Nice Doe... :thumb: the itching may also be that ...the kids are pushing on a spot and making her itch...just a thought... not sure if it is true or not...but who knows? :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Thanks Pam, hopefully it's that. Good thing is the hair has been growing back, it's just black, but definitely makes sense, as this started when she was about 3 months pregnant, and only on that side.

Poor girl is so miserable, she is the kind that grunts and groans and sounds like she is in labor every time she lays down. She's in her stall, with plenty of hay and water, and out of the weather <possible storms tonight, and on/off rain>, so the others aren't bullying her and her grandbabies aren't bouncing around trying to climb on her LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Poor girl....How old is she now? 4? I wish her the best.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Yep she's around 4 now. She's getting pampered as much as I can with my schedule right now. Once this weekend is over it'll be all about her  I'm hoping all goes smoothly for her, and she can get a break so she can bounce back and start breeding 1x a year.

She is definitely NOT complaining about having her own stall again. I do think having babies at her side will make her feel better, she just seems 'left out' with the other 2 having kids. Her grandbabies love her though, they love grazing with her and hanging out with her and I know she loves their company, you can just tell when you see them together


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

She's still a pretty girl! That spot could just be from her only being able to scratch at just that one spot, my little pygmy Heidi has a nappy spot at the base of her tail from rubbing her but on the under side of the bench...only place she can scratch.

Jesse's right...doe determines kid numbers and to me Ithmas looks to have 2 or 3 in there!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Thanks Liz, I sure am hoping twins and not twin boys this time LOL But as long as everyone is healthy and happy 
Thankfully the hair is growing back, but so weird how it was a perfect up/down line, really had me scratching my head on this one! I think after the crazy winter we had, she just had to make sure she made it even more crazy! 
I still blame Big Bang for singles. LOL. He was a single. 2 of our does always had twins, and suddenly a single <they had nearly a year off and were at healthy weight> from them.
I hope Ithma only has twins, she's actually not as huge as she was last time, but she also never got a chance to build herself back up after having the boys. 
Since 2 of the does had to have help at birth with big kids, I'm going to start cutting her grain way back, she has plenty of browse/grass and hay to help her along until she kids. Don't want to pull anymore kids this year!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Ithma is due in a week. Poor sweetie is so miserable, and with having some days in the low to mid 80s and her not shedding out yet, she's been even more miserable.
Since we let the buck out with the girls during the day <he's too dumb to mess with them LOL!!!!>, she likes to go back in his shelter and 'hide' from the others during the day. 
Last night after everyone was fed/bedded down for the night, I went in and gave her a long rub along the back, belly, shoulders and neck, and she just loved it. She closes her eyes, puts her nose up in the air and gives me that 'please don't stop' look when I stopped. She's such a sweetie, and the quietest, most non-complaining goat we own. 
She looks like she is starting to drop a bit, getting a more sunken in look around the hips. Ligs are starting to loosen a tiny bit, but I won't even get excited since the last 2 times she went 5 & 7 days over her due date.
Now I just hope and pray she has twins in there, but she's not as big as she normally gets with twins. Worries me because the buck has had 2 singles so far, the first one was HUGE and I had to pull her <13lbs>, and the second was huge for his mama as well <almost 9lbs>. Since she is grazing very very little I haven't cut her down a whole lot on grain, I feel taking away could do more harm than good for her right now - she needs her nutrition and energy when it comes time to push. Fingers crossed.
Her eye lids are a bit pale <it's that time of year for spring worming>, so we'll worm her with Cydectin as soon as she kids.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Aww...she's a beautiful doe!  Can't wait to see what she has!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*



KW Farms said:


> Aww...she's a beautiful doe!  Can't wait to see what she has!


Thanks! So far she's had two nice sets of twins for us - traditionals. First set we kept her daughter <Madison> and Madison had some very nice doelings a couple of months ago. 
Last time was twin boys - one was traditional looked just like his sire, and the other was red and looked like her. 
Not sure what she could have with this buck, but I believe he does carry some color in his genes as I remember someone telling me that. 
I just hope her and baby are safe and healthy. Hopefully she doesn't go overdue!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

How is my big girl doing today....I hope she kids out just fine for you. Not much longer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

She's doing okay, but really miserable, I feel so bad for her. Between late pregnancy discomfort and it's been in the low 80s. After her breakfast she goes out into Big Bang's pen and hides out for most of the day in his shelter away from the other goats. I keep hay in there for her, and it's a cool spot so she likes it. Every now and then she comes out to drink water or go browse in the woods. Of course she is waiting by the barn door at 'dinner time' haha...

Her ligs are definitely getting lower, her sides look sunken in, but udder still says not ready, but she typically fills the morning she is going to kid. Hoping she goes a day or two early with as miserable as she has been. It will cool off later this coming week so maybe that would be when she decides to go.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Well Ithma is on day 147. Her ligs are a bit looser, but nothing that has me on 'alert' just yet. Hopefully I can get a picture of her today. 
The cooler weather will hopefully have her feeling better, it'll be in the upper 60s the next couple of days, when it had been in the upper 70s and low to mid 80s for over a week.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Poor girl I know she just wants to pop those kids out. This cooler weather will be good for her that is for sure. Good luck and I can not wait to see what she has.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th Getting close*

Well I am officially on baby watch, but I will NOT get my hopes up for an 'on time' kidding. However, her udder is telling me SOON, her ligs are telling me a day or two, and I am telling me....this doe loves to go overdue, so relax LOL

To compare...
Here's a picture about 4 days before she kidded last time









And here she is late this evening...I tried to get some good pics but she wasn't willing to co operate LOL


















I feel so bad for her, usually I walk up and scratch her wherever it itches









FINALLY she acknowledges me after rubbing all over the fence, silly girl.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due May 12th*

Ithma is in labor! I had a feeling about her last night, and figured as much this morning. I turned her out in a pen next to the house so I could watch her, and she was doing a lot of talking, and standing around - unlike her. 
So, I cleaned out her stall, and put her inside, she was happy to go, and is still talking and looks like she's contracting. Babies soon.
Hopefully all goes well, after the last 2 deliveries, I worry - big single kids - but she is our biggest and most experienced doe.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - IN LABOR*

How exciting. Happy kidding.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - IN LABOR*

can't wait to see what she gives you! 
 Good luck and safe kidding!!   :thumb:


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Ithma - IN LABOR*

Sending vibes for an easy delivery, good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - IN LABOR*

Whew it was a day! 
Around 1:40pm her first kid started to present, except it was one foot, and it was up to the knee with no head following! I went in, but she kept moving, so it was hard to figure out what I needed to do. So I got my husband up and he went in while I held her. One of the legs was bent in a way that prevented her from coming out. Once he got the leg straight out came a cute little doe. She is little too! Dark traditional head and leg.

At least an hour passed, she was pushing off and on while tending to the baby, and we knew she had one more. In that time my husband went in at least twice to make sure the baby was progressing. He made sure it was presenting with both feet and a nose.
Once it was FINALLY ready to come out, she got down to business and pushed it out. Almost as soon as my husband got the baby out another one followed!

TRIPLETS! 2 does and a buck! The buck looks just like his sire! The doe is a paint. So far everyone is doing fine, they all nursed really well and fell asleep with full tummies. Ithma is such a wonderful mama, she goes from one baby to the next licking them and talking to them.

Now I want to know...where she hid them LOL She really wasn't that big IMO. But this does explain why she wanted to lay around all the time, and didn't have a great appetite.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations on your :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: Pics?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Way to go, you guys.!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Yay! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! And triplets too :leap:


----------

